# Bulk + Cutting with TKD / picts



## Paradox (May 12, 2009)

Hi guys,

right couple of photos below showing my progress in about 8 month:










From left to right latest photo is the last one on the right.

Anyway im looking to cut in feb and wanted to do Timed carb diet? think its called TKD - i found somone else on this site doing it but i used the search function and tried to look for TDK and couldnt find anything? can anyone help me please!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Certainly gained some size.Not seeing much in the way of fat either mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Paradox (May 12, 2009)

thank you! i started out even small than that first picture i was about 8.6stone and i now weigh at 10.5stone -looking to go to 12 stone and then cut but i want to prepare and get something in line for diet and Timed keto diet ?


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Why are you cutting mate, you're quite ripped has is. You could spend the next year putting on some serious muscle mass, with a bit of cardio to keep trim.


----------



## Paradox (May 12, 2009)

cardio wise whilst still gaining muscle what would you recomend? im currently at the gym 4 days a week:

Monday = Biceps

Tuseday = back & Shoulders

Wednesday = legs

Thursday = rest

Friday = Chest & tris

Sat & sun = rest

i need to get my diet back on track - had 1-2 weeks out went to the gym yesterday and walked in spoke to matt the guy thaty works at the gym for about 20 mins and went home - i didnt have the motavation 

breakfast = 3-4 eggs on 2 bits off toast with oil & pepper & 10-15g protien shake & glass of water 150-200ml

Snack one 50g protien shake = 10:30 -11am

Lunch = chicken breast x 1 - potatoes or rice or pasta, and maybe some beans and sausages in tomato sauce.

snack 2 = protein shake 50g

tea = anything which my mother cooks - chilli, chicken curry, lamb, beef etc.

during the day i try and drink 4-5 pints of water and when im at the gym i drink 0.5 ltrs maybe a bit more sometimes i use dextrose sugar aswell during the gym.

also drink 3-4 cups of tea or coffee at work.

with snack 2 i might change that for like 2 rolls with some butter and ham in it (not cheap thin slices of ham but like gourmet ham still thin slices but slighly thicker and actually taste good!

supplements i use are the below:

CNP Pro mass - strawberry or banna

creatine ethyl ester - random brands 500mg caps

bulk supplements dextrose sugar

i did also used to use:

l-arginine keto

phenylalanine

but gave up couldnt be bothered with putting 1g scoops into a protein shake.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

a whole training session just for biceps is too much for a small muscle,do them after bag and do shoulders on their own


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

back,not bag!!


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Cardio would just a light jog or an inclined walk, something on an empty stomach just to keep fat gains down, plus cardio is great exercise for the heart.

With the breakfast I wouldn't be **** with 15g Protein, go up to 6 eggs (6 full or 3 full and 3 whites). I would add something to your protein shake snacks like oats, olive oil to get the extra calories in. Peronsally at dinner i would bin the sausage and beans, add another chicken breast and more carbs to fill you up.

You defo need something after tea like cottage cheese for example, a full tub around 300g.

You've got a good base to start building mate, don't worry about cutting. Spend the next 12 months concentrating on putting muscle mass on.

And swap biceps and back around on training days


----------



## Paradox (May 12, 2009)

Ok thank you very much guys!!

So routine change something like the below:

Monday - Shoulders & Biceps

Tuseday - Back (might do back and tris?)

Wednesday - legs

Thursday - 5km run & abs

Friday -chest & tris (or swtich tris to tuseday)

i was going to cut in feb or soon as when im sitting down were my belly button is i can pinch alot of fat/skin so i dont want to carry on bulking whilst i have that flab there  - also i just put the below together regarding cutting diet.

150g of protien a day

48g of carbs a day

Protein Per Meal

40 grams

Fat Per Meal

50 grams

Breakfast - 7am : 2-3 eggs on 2 bits of toast with pepper and a bit of oil

Snack 1 - 11: tuna & mayo & cheese & pepper in wraps

lunch - 2pm: Chicken breast x 1 with somthing ? i dont like salad well a bit of letteuce but need somthing else which is lot carb

Snack 1 - 4 : Protein shake 50g

Gym - 6pm

Tea - 7:30-8pm : oats - 2 teaspoons of sugar - peanut butter & sultanas?

IF anyone else can think of something decent which i might like to eat for tea and lunch let me know


----------



## Paradox (May 12, 2009)

Also i dont like cottage cheese anything else i can try ?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Mate why are you cutting? You look pretty lean, under 10% BF


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

keep tris with chest matey..

cottage cheese alternatives...quark, whey and milk, eggs


----------



## Paradox (May 12, 2009)

Quark ? ill look into it heard of it before but never tried it. also cutting due to the reason above when i sit down i have A MASSIVE flab of fat lol also that last image is me tensing, below i have attached 2 other photos which show what i was like before i even start the gym and the other image is of what i look like a couple of days ago:


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

could be a bloat from food dude, or you're exaggeration the little belly we all get when we bend over/sit down 

but look into the bloating, it could be it

btw, nice tat


----------



## Paradox (May 12, 2009)

thanks "irishraver" - if im going to keep bulking is there a way in which i can still bulk but loose fat from my stomach ? or should i just do another month of bulk and then cut for 2-3months so im lean for summer and then start bulking again ?

i want to be massive but i dont want to have fat on me and then try and cut and find i cant  - also any other views on my diet for cutting please let me know


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Paradox said:


> thanks "irishraver" - if im going to keep bulking is there a way in which i can still bulk but loose fat from my stomach ? or should i just do another month of bulk and then cut for 2-3months so im lean for summer and then start bulking again ?
> 
> i want to be massive but i dont want to have fat on me and then try and cut and find i cant  - also any other views on my diet for cutting please let me know


Yes there is; its called carb cycling. This option can either aid fat loss or support fat loss whilst bulking, read this http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/the_carb_cycling_codex and this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/71389-losing-weight-gaining-muscle-simple-guide.html. 2 different approaches with the same end result

If your bulking now whats your current diet like?


----------



## Paradox (May 12, 2009)

just had a read through the 2 links and its very informative i dont know which route to go down now!!

current diet is:

Breakfast : 3-4 eggs on toast , pepper & oil

snack 1 = 2 rolls with ham and butter or a 50g protien shake

lunch: either: 8 packed sandwhiches with chicken and mayo or it would be 2 chicken breast with potateos or pasta

snack 2 = protien shake

dinner = anything from curry to chilli to chicken breast etc.

and ill try and have a 15g protien shake at about 9 or 10 pm before bed


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Paradox said:


> just had a read through the 2 links and its very informative i dont know which route to go down now!!
> 
> current diet is:
> 
> ...


Bin the bread, you're eating a shed load. Add Olive Oil to your protein shakes and it doesn't look like you're know where near eating enough food to bulk mate. I think you need to do some research to how much food your consuming.


----------



## Paradox (May 12, 2009)

Bulking Diet

Breakfast - 4 eggs x 2 toast + pepper

Snack 1 - tuna mayo + pepper in 3 wraps

lunch - 2 chicken breast, potatoes & pasta (2 large potatoes with butter) - 2 handfuls of pasta

Snack 2 - 500ml semi skimmed milk + 50g protein whey + 30g pure carbs (from a polish company)

Dinner - 2 chicken breast with cajin & potaetos

Cutting diet:

Breakfast -4 eggs x 2 toast + pepper

snack 1 - tuna mayo + pepper in 2 wraps

lunch - 2 chicken breast - salad

snack 2 - protien shake 50g

Dinner - chicken & tuna

before bed : quark.

is that any better? i want to get this sorted before monday as im gonna do 2 months hard training to bulk and then cut


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Bulking Diet

Breakfast - 4 eggs x 2 toast + pepper

Snack 1 - tuna mayo + pepper in 3 wraps

lunch - 2 chicken breast, potatoes & pasta (2 large potatoes with butter) - 2 handfuls of pasta - Or brown Rice

Snack 2 - 500ml semi skimmed milk + 50g protein whey + 30g pure carbs (from a polish company)

Dinner - 2 chicken breast with cajin & potaetos

Before Bed - Cottage cheese/Quark/50g Caisen Whey


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

This is my bulking diet, 3.5k cals per day a 50%carb, 30%pro, 20%diet. I perform cardio every morning and after every training session. Unlike most i prefer intense cardio.

2 pcs Wholemeal Bread 1Slice

3 Eggs

1 Apple

400 ml Milk

80 Oats

1 tin of Tuna

100g Brown Rice(Dry Weight)

200g Chicken

100g Brown Rice(Dry Weight)

80 Oats

1 scoop protein powder

2 scoops protein powder

50g high sugar sweets

200g Chicken/Meat/Fish

300g Sweet Potatos

150g Cottage Cheese/quark

50g Cashews


----------



## Paradox (May 12, 2009)

i like the sound of the above the only thing i couldnt do is the oats in my protien as i work in an office monday to friday


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Paradox said:


> i like the sound of the above the only thing i couldnt do is the oats in my protien as i work in an office monday to friday


Blend them into a fine powder (or buy them from my protein) and drink them


----------



## Paradox (May 12, 2009)

photos of my back - current, not sure if it looks good or not? lol


----------

